# panificio/panettiere



## Delfinen

Ho capito che panettiere è più usato che panificio, ma c'è una differenza dialettale o di stile o altro?


----------



## gc200000

Panettiere non lo dico mai, ma sempre panificio.


Ma non credo ci siano differenze.


----------



## Ma Ria

Io dico normalmente panificio.

La differenza lessicale consiste nel fatto che "panificio" fa riferimento al luogo, mentre "panettiere" si riferisce alla persona che lavora/che è proprietaria del panificio.
Per questo motivo, direi:

"Vado al panificio" ("al", luogo)
ma
"Vado dal panettiere" ("dal", persona)


----------



## Delfinen

Anche io ho sentito di più _panificio_ nel Italia del sud, ma forse ci sono altri che possono confermarlo, che c'è una differenza di dialetto?


----------



## infinite sadness

Qui noi al posto di panificio diciamo "forno".


----------



## Trentaduesima

Nella mia città si usa abitualmente:

"Andare al forno"
"Sono stato dal fornaio"

Panificio (sempre nella mia città) lo usiamo per indicare i produttori industriali di pane.


----------



## Montesacro

Trentaduesima said:


> Nella mia città si usa abitualmente:
> 
> "Andare al forno"
> "Sono stato dal fornaio"
> 
> Panificio (sempre nella mia città) lo usiamo per indicare i produttori industriali di pane.


 
I miei usi coincidono esattamente con quelli della tua città.


----------



## violapais

Dalle mie parti (Bergamo) ho sentito più spesso: "Vado dal panettiere".
Panificio anche a me suona come "industria dove si produce pane", più che come "forno".


----------



## Delfinen

Grazie a tutti! Quindi in breve: panettiere= al nord, forno = al sud


----------



## infinite sadness

Delfinen said:


> Grazie a tutti! Quindi in breve: panettiere= al nord, forno = al sud


Direi che sono modi di dire distribuiti a macchia di leopardo, non necessariamente secondo una distinzione nord/sud.


----------



## bambi866

Io sono di Napoli ed ho sempre detto: "vado al panificio" oppure "vado dal panettiere".
Adesso che sto in Piemonte sento dire panetteria.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

violapais said:


> Dalle mie parti (Bergamo) ho sentito più spesso: "Vado dal panettiere".
> Panificio anche a me suona come "industria dove si produce pane", più che come "forno".


Oppure noi diciamo "vado dal fornaio"


----------



## Montesacro

Per mera curiosità, citerei anche un antico sinonimo per fornaio/panettiere, e cioè _pistore_.

La parola sopravvive nell'uso dialettale dell'Italia nord-orientale (il veneziano ha _pistor_, ma anche _forner_. Però pare che non siano sinonimi), e credo pure in alcune aree del sud.


----------



## violapais

Scusate... stavo pensando che da noi si dice anche PANETTERIA. 
"Vado in panetteria"/"Vado dal panettiere"


----------



## Gulp

Montesacro said:


> I miei usi coincidono esattamente con quelli della tua città.


 
Mi associo anche io.


----------



## sibel76

torino e provincia: vado in panetteria
genova e provincia: panificio (sembra strano ma dicono: vado dal panificio)


----------



## Valiska

Delfinen said:


> Grazie a tutti! Quindi in breve: panettiere= al nord, forno = al sud



No, non é esattamente cosí.
In Puglia per esempio andiamo al _panificio_, non al _forno_.


----------



## gianx80

Valiska said:


> No, non é esattamente cosí.
> In Puglia per esempio andiamo al _panificio_, non al _forno_.



Io sono di Lecce, in Puglia, e nella mia famiglia abbiamo sempre detto forno, mai panificio.


----------



## Valiska

gianx80 said:


> Io sono di Lecce, in Puglia, e nella mia famiglia abbiamo sempre detto forno, mai panificio.



Vuol dire allora che l'uso cambia non a livello regionale, ma da cittá a cittá. 
Io sono di Bari e lí diciamo tutti panificio.


----------



## Delfinen

"A macchia di leopardo", veramente! Strano non trovare nessuna linea in questo. _Il panificio_ ho imparato in Puglia, e pensavo che fosse "normale" anche se sentivo spesso _forno_, ma nei libri di scuola per studenti di italiano qui in Svezia esiste solo _panettiere,_probabilmente scritti da persone del nord dell'Italia. Poi ho penasato che forse ci sia una differenza di generazione, oppure che il_ panettiere_ non necessariamente produce il pane. Ma da quello che avete risposto voi, nessuna delle mie teorie sembrano vere.


----------



## jacques3060

Ciao a tutti.
Questo scambio è molto interessante. Ma per un francese che fa fatica a imparare un vocabolario italiano utile per i suoi viaggi in Italia, è meglio usare "la panetteria" o "il panificio" quando chiede indicazioni per strada ?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Jacques. Vista anche la presente discussione, credo che con 'forno' praticamente chiunque ti capirebbe.


----------



## Sempervirens

jacques3060 said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Questo scambio è molto interessante. Ma per un francese che fa fatica a imparare un vocabolario italiano utile per i suoi viaggi in Italia, è meglio usare "la panetteria" o "il panificio" quando chiede indicazioni per strada ?



Ciao! Secondo me puoi usare sia l'uno che l'altro termine. E se in qualche zona d'Italia per panificio intendono esattamente la fabbrica dove si produce il pane, allora si presume che venga detto anche il nome di tale fabbrica di pane, cioè con tanto di nome proprio. Verosimilmente, per le vie della città alla ricerca di un posto dove comprare un panino, uno sfilatino, un panetto, ecc, domanderai dove puoi trovare _*UN *panificio_, _una panetteria_, _un forno_ o, come si dice  in qualche zona della Toscana, _un panaio._ 

Comunque, guarda, se sei in viaggio in Italia, hai fame e vuoi fare uno spuntino, per esempio vuoi un panino e poi ci vuoi mettere qualcosa dentro (salame, formaggio o robe simili) ti conviene cercare un negozio di alimentari. 

S,V


----------



## lorenzos

Necsus said:


> credo che con 'forno' praticamente chiunque ti capirebbe.


Mah, se lo chiedi a un ragazzino... non ne sarei tanto sicuro. Forse meglio fornaio.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, può darsi. In realtà non so perché un ragazzino dovrebbe avere più familiarità con la professione che con il negozio, che fra l'altro spesso ha anche la scritta sopra alla porta, ma non credo che sia una questione fondamentale.


----------



## dragonseven

Delfinen said:


> Grazie a tutti! Quindi in breve: panettiere= al nord, forno = al sud





Valiska said:


> No, non é esattamente cosí.
> In Puglia per esempio andiamo al _panificio_, non al _forno_.


Concordo con Valiska.
Dalle mie parti, nel milanese, andiamo dal _*prestinaio*_.  
 LINK


----------



## jacques3060

Grazie mille a tutti per questi precisazioni.


----------



## Nino83

Anch'io concordo con valiska. 
Qui in Sicilia diciamo "panificio", come a Napoli e a Bari.


----------



## alfaalfa

Nino83 said:


> Anch'io concordo con valiska.
> Qui in Sicilia diciamo "panificio", come a Napoli e a Bari.


Non concordo con Valiska.
A Foggia è il forno. Penso di non aver mai sentito nel parlare quotidiano "vado al panificio a prendere pane/pizza/taralli".


----------



## Delfinen

alfaalfa said:


> Non concordo con Valiska.
> A Foggia è il forno. Penso di non aver mai sentito nel parlare quotidiano "vado al panificio a prendere pane/pizza/taralli".



Diventa sempre più difficile farci una teoria!


----------



## alfaalfa

Delfinen said:


> Diventa sempre più difficile farci una teoria!


Te ne dico un'altra. Ora vivo in un paese in provincia di Macerata dove non ci sono forni/panifici classici ma solo delle rivendite. Orbene qui dicono "vado da XYZ" dicendo proprio il nome del negozio, quello che c'è sull'insegna!


----------



## Nino83

Qui da noi spesso c'è scritto anche sull'insegna, panificio


----------



## Delfinen

Nino83 said:


> Qui da noi spesso c'è scritto anche sull'insegna, panificio



Appunto, è questo che voglio capire


----------



## Nino83

Delfinen said:


> Appunto, è questo che voglio capire



A quanto pare, anche a Bari ci sono i panifici


----------



## alfaalfa

Questo panificio ce l'ho sotto casa ma quando devo scendere a comprarvi qualcosa dico/diciamo "al forno"


----------



## francisgranada

Tutto sommato, pare che per uno straniero la miglior soluzione sia chiedere "Scusi, dove potrei comprare un po' (due chili, un sacco, un pezzo,...) di pane?" 

Comunque, anche se non madrelingua, sono convinto che le parole _panificio _e _panetteria _vengono capite in tutta l'Italia. Infine, cos'altro potrebbero significare? ...

P.S. Il termine "forno" - dal punto di vista di uno straniero - mi pare un po' diverso perché il significato "genuino" di questa parola è un attrezzo che serve per cuocere, cucinare,  ecc ..., cioè non indica necessariamente un luogo/negozio dove si può comprare pane. Quindi riesco ad immaginare che p.e. un "ragazzino" (post #24 di lorenzos) potrebbe anche non capire bene di che cosa si tratta ...


----------



## Sempervirens

Francis, noi, io e quelli della mia età, prima di andare a scuola passavamo dal forno (dal _panaio_) e prendevamo chi _la schiaccia_ chi altro e ce la portavamo a scuola per colazione.

Forno non mi pare parola di difficile utilizzo. L'avrò sentita dire migliaia di volta dalla mamma _"Vado al forno a prendere il pane. State buoni e non fate danni, se no lo dico al vostro babbo stasera quando ritorna!"_ 

Perlomeno nel Centro Italia, sul versante tirrenico le cose dovrebbero stare così. 

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Siccome qualcuno aveva sintetizzato così: "Quindi in breve: panettiere= al nord, forno = al sud", ci tenevo a precisare che, almeno al sud, si usa sia panificio che forno (poi, a seconda delle zone, delle città, prevale l'uno o l'altro, a quanto pare "panificio" a Napoli, Bari, Messina, "forno" a Foggia e così via).


----------



## Sempervirens

Sì, secondo me hai fatto bene. Queste parole, non uniformemente distribuite, sono la prova della diversità delle Regioni italian*e*. Specialmente poi in un campo come quello culinario!
Trovare ad ogni costo un'unica parola che accomodi tutti la vedo difficile. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace. 

Evviva la diversità!  

S.V


----------



## jacques3060

Si, evviva la diversità !
E`il genio della lingua italiana e il rompi testa per gli stranieri !
Mi rendo conto che la mia domanda non una risposta semplice. Mi sembra avere capito che "panettiere" e "panificio" siano le due parole se non usate per tutta l'Italia, al meno capite dappertutto. E sono facili da ricordare [di più "Panettiere" è il cognome di un'attrice americana...  ]

grazie... grazie... grazie a tutti


----------



## Sempervirens

jacques3060 said:


> Si, evviva la diversità !
> E`il genio della lingua italiana e il rompi testa ( *rompicapo*) per gli stranieri !
> Mi rendo conto che la mia domanda non una risposta semplice. Mi sembra avere capito che "panettiere" e "panificio" siano le due parole se non usate per tutta l'Italia, al meno capite dappertutto. E sono facili da ricordare [di più "Panettiere" è il cognome di un'attrice americana...  ]
> 
> grazie... grazie... grazie a tutti


----------



## fedeeffe

A Torino non ho mai sentito usare la parola "forno" per indicare il panettiere. Anche panificio non è molto comune, direi che panettiere va per la maggiore. 
Se qualcuno mi chiedesse, per strada, delle indicazioni per un "forno" mi spiazzerebbe per qualche secondo.


----------



## mario12

*A*nche a Roma si usa abitualmente il termine forno o fornaio; tuttavia, praticamente, la figura del fornaio come negozio che vende pane è praticamente scomparsa poiché i negozi di alimentari vendono un pò ogni genere alimentare : pasta, salumi. vino, ecc.
Pertanto è più consuto dire vado a prendere il pane.


----------



## mashcarafore

Premettendo che sono sbalordito nel constatare, già al mio primo post, quanto in realtà io non conosca così bene la mia lingua madre, questo è il mio contributo "romagnolo" all'argomento:

- "forno" è certamente il termine più comunemente usato nella mia zona e indica un luogo in cui si vende il pane;

- "panificio"/"panetteria" sono a mio avviso i termini più corretti e che certamente userei in un ipotetico contesto formale, come la redazione di un CV; 

Altra cosa tremenda, sempre nella mia zona, si sente dire con una certa incidenza "vai al fornaio e compra un po' di pane!" oppure "ho parcheggiato l'auto lì dal forno", che sono chiaramente espressioni sbagliate!


----------



## Sempervirens

mashcarafore said:


> Premettendo che sono sbalordito nel constatare, già al mio primo post, quanto in realtà io non conosca così bene la mia lingua madre, questo è il mio contributo "romagnolo" all'argomento:
> 
> - "forno" è certamente il termine più comunemente usato nella mia zona e indica un luogo in cui si vende il pane;
> 
> - "panificio"/"panetteria" sono a mio avviso i termini più corretti e che certamente userei in un ipotetico contesto formale, come la redazione di un CV;
> 
> Altra cosa tremenda, sempre nella mia zona, si sente dire con una certa incidenza "vai al fornaio e compra un po' di pane!" oppure "ho parcheggiato l'auto lì dal forno", che sono chiaramente espressioni sbagliate!



Ciao! Scusa, se ho ben capito nella tua regione invece di dire _"Vado dal fornaio"_ dite _"Vado al fornaio"_ ?  Mi potresti dire se tale uso di sostituire la preposizione Da con la proposizione A è esteso ad altri complementi? 
Non so, così si viene a sapere che da voi si dice _"Vado al macellaio"_ invece che _"Vado dal macellaio"_.  Possibilmente cercando di rimanere sul tema della discussione, altrimenti ci cancellano tutti i messaggi e perdiamo un'importante occasione di conoscere altri lati della lingua italiana a livello regionale. Grazie! 

S.V


----------



## mashcarafore

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Scusa, se ho ben capito nella tua regione invece di dire _"Vado dal fornaio"_ dite _"Vado al fornaio"_ ?  Mi potresti dire se tale uso di sostituire la preposizione Da con la proposizione A è esteso ad altri complementi?
> Non so, così si viene a sapere che da voi si dice _"Vado al macellaio"_ invece che _"Vado dal macellaio"_.  Possibilmente cercando di rimanere sul tema della discussione, altrimenti ci cancellano tutti i messaggi e perdiamo un'importante occasione di conoscere altri lati della lingua italiana a livello regionale. Grazie!
> 
> S.V



Sì, hai capito bene, nel senso che l'uso è esteso ad altri complementi e l'esempio da te portato è calzante. Però è qualcosa che si sente frequentemente ma non nella totalità dei casi, la maggioranza delle persone si esprime correttamente. Inoltre non so come la situazione funzioni a livello regionale perché non conosco abbastanza persone da poterne ricavare un campione attendibile. Le mie conoscenze al di fuori della mia città di provenienza sono tutte a livello universitario e come saprai in tali contesti gli usi regionali tendono a decadere.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Grazie della risposta! Venire a sapere che ci sono variazioni d'uso riguardo ad un complemento che mi sembrava ben stabile lo trovo inaspettato.  Mah, tutto sommato se la frase rimane comprensibile, pazienza! La lingua che non riesce a stabilizzarsi su regole rigide.

Non mi rimane che osservare e prendere nota.

S.V


----------



## mashcarafore

Vatti a fare un giro in Romagna allora, ti divertirai, questa è solo una delle meno gravi di tante "sviste" linguistiche tipiche come la piadina


----------



## Sempervirens

La vedo un po' difficile, perché vivo in Giappone e quelle sei o sette volte all'anno che torno in Italia è per fare visita ai parenti e agli amici in Toscana. A proposito, mi sapresti dire se l'espressione che tu citi, andare al fornaio, - tanto per rimanere sul tema- è usata prevalentemente da ragazzi, da persone di media età, o da tutti indifferentemente?  

S.V


----------



## Feainn

Qui da me a Venezia e immediata entroterra diciamo "Andare *in* panificio"  Fornaio e panettiere vengono usati solo per riferirsi alla professione di qualcuno, ad esempio come risposta alla domanda "Che lavoro fai?" "Faccio il fornaio/panettiere". "Panetteria" l'ho sentito pochissimo, ma "forno" assolutamente mai! Ahahaha!


----------



## francisgranada

L'espressione "andare *al* fornaio" non mi pare tanto illogica (non dico _corretta ..._) se prendiamo in considerazione che il suffisso _-aio_ (<lat. _-arius_) non necessariamente significa una persona di un particolare mestiere, ma può indicare anche un luogo specifico (p.e. _pollaio_).  Insomma, visto che oggidì per comprare qualcosa uno va piuttosto_ in/al negozio_ (spesso anonimo) e non tanto _dal venditore/produttore_ (persona concreta), una tale "evoluzione" si può anche capire ...


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> L'espressione "andare *al* fornaio" non mi pare tanto illogica (non dico _corretta ..._) se prendiamo in considerazione che il suffisso _-aio_ (<lat. _-arius_) non necessariamente significa una persona di un particolare mestiere, ma può indicare anche un luogo specifico (p.e. _pollaio_).  Insomma, visto che oggidì per comprare qualcosa uno va piuttosto_ in/al negozio_ (spesso anonimo) e non tanto _dal venditore/produttore_ (persona concreta), una tale "evoluzione" si può anche capire ...



Ciao, francis! Sì ma io, a differenza di te, non mi affido tanto alla cosiddetta logicità. Parlavo invece del complemento introdotto dalla preposizione DA, che reputavo essere molto stabile nell'uso. Sui testi di italiano per stranieri non ci sono alternative del tipo di " Vado al macellaio" , " Vado al dottore", " Vado al panettiere", ecc.  

Sì, certo, nella Bibbia si fa dire a Gesù " Bambini , venite a me! ". A Napoli si sente dire " Vieni a mammeta". 

Credo che voi studenti o parlanti non madrelingua dobbiate affidarvi alla regola la quale dice che con nomi di professioni ci vuole la preposizione Da, a prescindere dall'etimologia della parola. 

Per me Toscano di mezza età trovo molto strano usare la preposizione A che assieme alla preposizione IN introduce un complemento di luogo (al ristorante, in trattoria) ,cioè un posto dove ci metti le scarpe sopra e lo calpesti, per introdurre una persona, un essere vivente. Ecco perché non mi capiterà mai di dire " Vado al dottore", " Vado al fornaio", ma dirò invece " Vado al panificio", " Vado al forno", ecc. 

Comunque non mi ci profidio e i miei connazionali sono liberi di esprimersi come meglio aggrada loro. Lascio volentieri andare le persone_ "In Veneto, in infradito, al fornaio"_, mentre io, con la chiorba dura, mi esprimerò diversamente: _Nel Veneto, con le infradito, dal fornaio_. Il tutto senza far torto a riferimenti etimologici e libertà di parola. Ci mancherebbe altro! Uno parla come se la sente!

Parafrasando le tue ultime parole, "... una tale evoluzione si può anche capire..." , appunto è la lingua che cambia quello che mi interessa. 

S.V


----------

